# If Nacsar was commented on like other sports



## squatting dog (Mar 27, 2019)

This video had me laughing. Every once in a while, someone has a brilliant thought. (or maybe twisted thought... I don't know).  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnxsKIVYAPw


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 27, 2019)

I didn't know whether to laugh or cry, but what a video!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 28, 2019)

That was a funny and clever video,thanks for sharing Sue


----------



## jujube (Mar 28, 2019)

That was great!


----------

